# Ankona Native 17 prop ?



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

If you ever add a heavy load to the boat, you will enjoy the current prop. I would leave it.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Finsleft258 said:


> If you ever add a heavy load to the boat, you will enjoy the current prop. I would leave it.


Thanks! This was kind of what I was thinking


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Ran in heavy winds and chop with full tank and 3 people Sunday, the new prop was great. Great grip over the stock aluminum and I was still getting the same top end speed even loaded down.


----------

